# trt and anxiety attacks.



## event462 (Nov 5, 2014)

So for the most part I tend to be a very happy guy. I'm the friend you call when you want to laugh. Even when my life isn't going that well, I try to stay that positive. People on this site who know me, know that even though this last year had been tough on me, I've tried to keep up a cheerful appearance. I'm not sure if it's a coincidence or not but in the last month or so of being on 300mg of test cyp a week, I've been waking up around twice a week with horrible anxieties. I'm not sure if they are panick attacks or anxiety attacks. All I know is I feel like I can't breath, I feel like life is pointless and I'm literally going to die right then, followed by throwing up everywhere. It usually goes on for about an hour or until my wifey calms me down. Does this happen to anyone else? My girl thinks that while it might be the test a little, more than likely it because I suppress my emotions pretty deep. Do you guys have any opinions or know if there are any articles about this anywhere? It's getting to the point where I'm really dreading sleep.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 5, 2014)

E2.... Get it checked asap! I had the same crap this past summer and still feel like crap from time to time and got some emergency xanax for just in case it happens and i need a benzo fix.... Seriously like everyone else directed me to do: GET UR E2 checked! It maybe because ur hormones spike so dang high ? U might need to do a bit of preventative e2 prevention thru the week prior to ur shot if doing it all at once if 2 times per week get that estro dialed in....


----------



## snake (Nov 5, 2014)

This sounds like something I have experienced 3 times in the past. If it is, it’s not a panic attack, its sleep paralysis.

Here’s the WebMD link:
http://www.webmd.com/sleep-disorders/guide/sleep-paralysis

I will say it is the scariest feeling in the world! Because real time is irreverent when you sleep, when it happens, it feels like minutes but it’s only a few seconds. I still remember the first time it happened.


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 5, 2014)

honestly i've had a panic attack before where my fists clenched up and would not unclench for the life of me also i felt like i couldn't breathe either, i thought i was having a heart attack at the age of 20...I was also driving in my car when this happened....(have not cycled or taken anything at this point) You could possibly have underlying anxiety and the trt might have brought it out, go see a doc!


----------



## event462 (Nov 5, 2014)

snake said:


> This sounds like something I have experienced 3 times in the past. If it is, it’s not a panic attack, its sleep paralysis.
> 
> Here’s the WebMD link:
> http://www.webmd.com/sleep-disorders/guide/sleep-paralysis
> ...



Thanks brother. I will have to look into this when I get off work. I felt an episode building up last night so I made myself get up and drink some milk and watch a little TV. Unfortunately the wifey and I are arguing right now so I couldn't tell her. We argue all the time though so she should be back on my time in a day or two


----------



## RustyShackelford (Nov 6, 2014)

Anxiety is a pain in the ass. 
I delt with it for 10 years, however I got off all anxiety meds 6 months after starting trt at 200 mgs/week. My estrogen stays around 40. Stress in your personal life doesn't help at all. 
Good luck brother


----------



## snake (Nov 6, 2014)

RustyShackelford said:


> Anxiety is a pain in the ass.
> I delt with it for 10 years, however I got off all anxiety meds 6 months after starting trt at 200 mgs/week. My estrogen stays around 40. Stress in your personal life doesn't help at all.
> Good luck brother



Stress is a killer all the way around brother!


----------

